# Very loose droppings after shower?



## WhiteCarnation (Jul 14, 2013)

Today Jub took a shower with me for the first time. He's also had very loose droppings, which I've never seen with him before.

His droppings are normally more green colored, but look very normal. But today they were very watery (not like diarrhea though). My first guess was that he just drank too much water, in addition to not having eaten anything solid since he woke up. But his last dropping was completely liquid.

I couldn't find anything that resembled this online and i didn't manage to take a picture, but the best i could describe it was that it was all liquid with a slight yellow hue. There was no feces in it whatsoever, just urine and maybe urates.


Has anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, I have. Excessive amounts of water can do that, but if it was his 1st time in a big, noisy, unfamilar shower, it may have scared him a little and gave him some diarrhea


----------



## MadaboutBoyzie (May 15, 2011)

May be he has eaten some thing that hasn't agreed with him.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's normal for birds to have watery droppings after showers or baths. It should clear up quickly.


----------

